# Bike Clubs on MD Eastern Shore



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I just moved to Easton on Maryland's beautiful Eastern Shore and think its plethora of scenic country roads must make it ideal for cycling.
I'm thinking of getting back on a road bike after a twenty year hiatus and am looking for some local club to join.
Does anyone know of one?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a lot of organized centuries out there, but I don't know which clubs. LenJ lives in or around Easton, and does a LOT of solo rides out there, and has posted the photo essays to prove it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Seeking LenJ*

Thanks, but how do I get in touch with LenJ?

Also - am shopping for a good beginer road bike. I've read all the threads that advise that you "buy-up" to the best you can afford so that you won't have to use a fortune on individual upgrades - but that ends up with buying a bike for $1500, which I think is extreme for a beginer bike. I'm considering a LaMond or Specialized in the $800 range.

I figure if I really get bitten by the sporting side of it, I can always sell the old bike or just use it as a winter or poor weather trainer? - Is that a completely nutty way of looking at this?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Update on Eastern Shore Bike Clubs*

Found two bike clubs on the Eastern Shore so far: 
CSC (Cycle Sport Club) out of Cambridge and 
Shore Velocity out of Salisbury
- would it be a faux pas to join both?


----------

